
Customer Loyalty Is Overrated. Focus on Habit Instead - yarapavan
https://hbr.org/2017/01/customer-loyalty-is-overrated#one
======
jagatmidya
The counter point article - old habits die hard, but they do die - adds an
interesting dimension too. Any theory that seeks to explain cause and effect
relationship operates with in a set of constraints. A theory that works
beautifully under one set may fall apart under another.

------
Cozumel
Hooked: How to Build Habit-Forming Products is a great book that focuses on
this more [http://www.nirandfar.com/hooked](http://www.nirandfar.com/hooked)

